# Another New Guy



## ghackney (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello CB...I'm a worship producer at First Baptist Church Jacksonville, FL.
What is a Worship Producer? I bring my experience as a Film Production 1st AD, as a Stage manager, and film Director/Write/Producer to the worship services of a church. With several musical pieces, ensembles/choir/orchestra, video rolls and dramas, it's not your typical church service. Look forward to learning and contributing.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the ControlBooth, ghackney-

You'll find the unique personalities and lighting experiences behind the Control Booth members second to none, and having you join us is a win-win.
I too bring a few skills to our church worship services to keep concerts and special events current and relavent with our growing youth segment. There are a number of lighting methods used to enhance worship, backlight drama, and energize concerts- and you'll read of them all here on the ControlBooth!
(Don't forget to add you own stories as well!)


Welcome again to the ControlBooth ghackney-


----------

